# Panoramicas Peruanas.



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*La Capital - Lima*









*Ciudad de Trujillo*









*Ciudad del Cuzco*









*Ciudad de Chachapoyas*









*Ciudad de Juliaca*









*Ciudad de Cajamarca*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Las que más me gustaron fueron Cusco y Cajamarca :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonito Cusco.....A Lima le faltó más altura para la foto.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

^^


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tambièn faltò detallar que las fotos son de flickr o de otros foristas... eso es importante.

La temàtica del thread es excelente. Ojalà se animen a colaborar todos.

Gracias por el thread!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La de Cusco me gustó bastante.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esa ultima foto de Lima esta chevere


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda la panoràmica de Cajamarca me ha gustado mucho, supongo que fue tomada cerca de "Los Baños del Inca", o no se ... pero me ha dado esa impresiòn.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

tengo la dicha de conocer Cajamarca es una ciudad muy bonita con mucha historia es bien ordenada y limpia. 

Abunda la leche y derivados....


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

la de Cajamarca y la ultima de Lima me gustan.


----------



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Una de AQP!

IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\jose alonso\My Documents\My Pictures\zzsdfzsdf.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buenas panorámicas ! Siempre es un gusto ver los temas que haces, muy entretenidos !


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

son cheveres las panoramicas,,, aunque falta la foto de la ciudad mas Chevere ahi...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

La de Cajamarca y sobre todo la de Cuzco que se ve muy elegante!


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Wow!!!! Una de mis colecciones favoritas son las de Panoramicas. La de Cajamarca queda


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustan estas panorámicas, creo que de ahí se sacan unos banners. Buen trabajo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos. Me gustó la primera de LIma, se puede ver muy bien el Country Club de Lima y al fondo el Morro Solar.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me encanta ver panorámicas!!!
La de Lima está muy bien: harto verde, mar y el morro al fondo, si bien no se ve muchos edificios..
Trujillo: El mar luce muy bien al fondo, pero las antenas dustraen mi atención.
Cusco y Cajamarca: impresionantes.
Juliaca: pintando las paredes laterales se conseguiría muchas cosas; me gustan esos arbolitos, tan típicos de las alturas.
Chachapoyas: Cada quien tiene derechoa construir su casa con lo que sea, pero igual la calamina en primer plano no me gusta; fuera de eso, es una preciosa vista panorámica que muestra una ciudad calmada y atractiva.
Salió muy bien la imagen de Arequipa, con su tremenda capital en primer plano, pero quiero ver más allá de su plaza.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Algunas panorámicas ya mostradas por mí.


Mi distrito (El Agustino):




























Los cerros al fondo:












Mi veintiúnica panorámica de San Isidro:











El centro de Lima:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

MUY BUENAS PÀNORAMICAS
LA DE CSC ESTA CHVRE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos Limeñito!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Excelentes fotos Limeito


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

*Panorámicas de Ica*

La ciudad rodeada de inmensas dunas de arena.




































La zona de expansión urbana de Ica va en dirección del desierto



















Panorámica de Huacachina


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

me gustann... yo no pense que ica sea tan grande...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Impresionantes las de Ica :applause:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Realmente no es grande. 
En el distrito de Ica, q es lo q aparece en las fotos, viven 115 000 personas.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

la de trujillo esta de la pm


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Una de Lucuma creo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que hermosas panoramicas de Ica....la foto del Golf de San Isidro muy bonita.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Alvaro! que lindas fotos de Ica! :applause:
las otras panoramicas, me gusto mucho la de Chachapoyas y Cusco


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

PANORAMICA CENTRO DE PUNO DESDE EL MIRADOR "KUNTUR WASY"


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Impresionantes lasimágenes de Ica; ya imagino tener una duna al frente!!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Algunas de huancayo desde varios angulos, norte, este, oeste..menos el sur, sacadas del flirck


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!! Las de Cusco y Cajamarca me gustaron mas! que tales dunas!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las ùltimas de Ica y Huancayo me han gustado mucho.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Impresionante el contraste en Ica y tantos árboles (que ojalá no derriben) en Huancayo!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

si epro esa duna y ese verde qeu tienen es soprendente, yo tambein espero que mi ciudad no cresca hacai los lados sino hacia arriba.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Que buen thread y que espectaculares fotos, son impresionantes cada una de ellas, yo quiero ver panorámicas de todas las ciudaddes peruanas, saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estan muy cheveres todas las fotos de esta página !


----------

